# The Hayden Bag...Dooney & Bourke



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 19, 2007)

I saw this ad today and thought Hayden has her own line of handbags? How cool is that? Anyways, I think the bag looks hot and they come in the colors of Brown, White, &amp; Black. What do you think?


----------



## Marisol (Nov 19, 2007)

Someone should tell her she works for Dooney and not Coach.


----------



## -KT- (Nov 21, 2007)

I love the design but I hope it's not that shiny in real life, I don't like shiny bags much.


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 21, 2007)

that bag is adorable!!


----------



## Bexy (Nov 21, 2007)

I usually do not care for Dooney bags, but that one is so cute.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 21, 2007)

I love it....but I don't like shiny either.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 21, 2007)

I like it! but maybe in black?


----------



## farris2 (Nov 21, 2007)

great if it wasnt shiny


----------



## monniej (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it! but maybe in black? ditto for me!


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like it, but if it were a tad smaller!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 21, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 29, 2007)

I saw this bag in one of the mags yesterday and I LOVE IT!! The only thing that bothers me is the huge HP initial/logo that's on it. I guess I am feeling a little old to buy into the teeny bopper spokesmodel representation thing. I like the fact that this does not look like a D &amp; B. I actually like the patent shiny look and have been searching for a red patent bag to carry this fall/winter. I think they are sending mixed messages though with this campaign and will confuse folks. It's a little too sophisticated for such a young model imo. I would run out and buy it now if it didn't have the HP tag and her as the SM. Don't get me wrong because I do adore her but for some reason I think she should have one of those bubble gum pink ones slung over her shoulder and Liv Tyler should be posing with this one.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Nov 29, 2007)

cute!


----------



## joybelle (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't want anything with someone else's intials on it. Cute but too shiny for my liking.


----------



## fawp (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually, I really like it! I don't usually care for D&amp;B bags, but that one's pretty cute.


----------



## MsStephanie (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd like one in every color please!



I saw that in Style magazine its beautiful!


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 3, 2007)

*I like it shiny!!! i like it red!! i like that it's not another label whoring initial bag... * it has all the qualities i look for in a bag. it has an interesting shape that still has some structure (i am not a big fan of large slouchy bags- like pillowcases with handles). the straps are big enough to wear on your shoulder and small enough to fit under your arm. it has a front flap and hopefully an inner zipper, anything to keep pick pocketers out of my stuff.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I like it shiny!!! i like it red!! i like that it's not another label whoring initial bag...*. i agree, cause theyre other bags just bug me to no end.


----------



## luxotika (Dec 3, 2007)

I really like it.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw the exact same damn bag at Forever 21 today... way cheaper than D&amp;B too (duh, Celly).

It's cute, wouldn't fit my style but I like it a lot.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess I am the only one that doesnt like it. I dont like it shiny, it's way too big, and I detest the HP tag on it. The style is kind of cute though, if it wasnt those three things I would like it.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 3, 2007)

I freakin love it!!! BUT for $500, I'd probably go buy a kooba bag before I bought another dooney.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 3, 2007)

It's cute, it BARELY looks like her! I don't like initials on my things though.


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 3, 2007)

I like it! A lil too big, but its very cute!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2007)

it's hot! maybe they just named it after her, and it's not her own line? I don't mind the shiny actually, it's not over the top stripper shiny, so overall I like the bag


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh yeah!!! Looks real fine.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 5, 2007)

$500! I will pass!


----------



## callmestella (Dec 10, 2007)

I saw this bag and wanted it immediately, but I can't justify paying $500 for a bag.


----------

